# Roti van on Brixton Station Road 'given 21 days to go' - petition started



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> The blue roti van on station road has been given its marching orders. She has been told her chairs and bins are an offence and she gets in the way of the Sunday market. She's been given 21 days to go. She has a petition on the side that everyone was signing... So please do if you go past. And any other ideas? She's been there for five years, she is properly lovely and sells great food!


[posted from Brixton news thread]


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

More about the van here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-guyanese-roti-caravan-on-brixton-station-road.256590/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2012)

Is anyone actually sure whether she has been operating legally all these years?   I'm hoping she has just so they can't use that as a reason against her


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is anyone actually sure whether she has been operating legally all these years?   I'm hoping she has just so they can't use that as a reason against her


She said they were revoking her licence, so it sounds like she has been


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2012)

Manter said:


> She said they were revoking her licence, so it sounds like she has been


 
Oh good, and mismatching chairs is a reason for revoking a licence?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 1, 2012)

This is just disgusting, that's her livelihood.

Aside from that, everyone loves her food. Goes to show that the people who make these decisions don't live in Brixton or know anything about it.

Where's the link for the petition?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh good, and mismatching chairs is a reason for revoking a licence?


Gentrification. 

Perhaps she should have put a fuckton of frosting on the rotis in a big swirl.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2012)

This is really out of order...she's so much part of the market now even after only  5 years.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is really out of order...she's so much part of the market now even after only 5 years.


From the sounds of it this could be the thin end of the wedge, a sort of 'first they came for the roti vans' type of thing. 

I'd be really concerned about what else the council will decide isn't 'in keeping with the market' next.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2012)

Fucksake  'an offence' 'she gets in the way' ?!

I'll pop down tomorrow and sign it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2012)

Private Eye would like this for their Rotten Boroughs column


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Private Eye would like this for their Rotten Boroughs column


 
Would they? Features on corrupt councillors and sweetheart property deals appeal to the puritan in Hislop, but I don't think that the Eye cares much for rotis. Unless the van was listed in the Pevsner Guide to Lambeth, in which case they would scream blue murder.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 1, 2012)

It would tie in with stuff they've already done about Lambeth iirc...a sort of adjunct to what's gone before.


----------



## teenslain (Dec 1, 2012)

Outrageous... Best lamb roti in Lahndahn...
Will sign the petition on Monday...

'Brixton Village' and 'Lambeth Fucking Council' can >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I'm _still_ blaming Jay Rayner for this mess...


----------



## teenslain (Dec 1, 2012)

'We want our Brixton back!'
#etc #rafaout


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread is making me hungry. Can someone sign this partition on behalf of your friends in the north


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

nagapie said:


> This is just disgusting, that's her livelihood.
> 
> Aside from that, everyone loves her food. Goes to show that the people who make these decisions don't live in Brixton or know anything about it.
> 
> Where's the link for the petition?


Isn't a link... It's a lined pad from a pound shop, bless her. The northerner tried to discuss something more formal but she got a bit flustered.... May nip down to chat to her tomorrow. Friend is drafting a letter to chukka ummana ?spelling for me... Will post it once written


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2012)

teenslain said:


> Outrageous... Best lamb roti in Lahndahn...
> Will sign the petition on Monday...
> 
> 'Brixton Village' and 'Lambeth Fucking Council' can >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


 
Yes, people come from out of Brixton to buy her rotis. But I think you may have hit on something, does anyone think Jay Rayner could help?


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Yes, people come from out of Brixton to buy her rotis. But I think you may have hit on something, does anyone think Jay Rayner could help?


Oooh, that's a thought.... Does anyone know him? Or where he lives?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

@jayrayner1

I hope he can give this some publicity, he's a long-term resident of the area and passionate about food 
SAVE THE ROTI VAN!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

He's got a log-in here, too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> Oooh, that's a thought.... Does anyone know him? Or where he lives?


Good call, Manter.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

...and nagapie


----------



## Brixton Blog (Dec 2, 2012)

Hiya, a petition has been set up for this online too now - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/protect-the-guyanese-roti-van-on-brixton-station/ - and we've just put up a quick piece on the blog referencing urban75 too. http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-sign-the-petition-to-save-the-guyana/8608

What are the thoughts on what can be done? A community meeting on how we can help to protect traders is currently being organised at 3pm next Saturday (venue tbc) too - would be great if people could come.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

Great, keep us posted with venue details, developments, please. Thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2012)

Brixton Blog said:


> Hiya, a petition has been set up for this online too now - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/protect-the-guyanese-roti-van-on-brixton-station/ - and we've just put up a quick piece on the blog referencing urban75 too. http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-sign-the-petition-to-save-the-guyana/8608
> 
> What are the thoughts on what can be done? A community meeting on how we can help to protect traders is currently being organised at 3pm next Saturday (venue tbc) too - would be great if people could come.


 
Think I've seen your tweets this morning. Keep them coming and I will share as widely as possible.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2012)

Brixton Blog said:


> Hiya, a petition has been set up for this online too now - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/protect-the-guyanese-roti-van-on-brixton-station/ - and we've just put up a quick piece on the blog referencing urban75 too. http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-sign-the-petition-to-save-the-guyana/8608
> 
> What are the thoughts on what can be done? A community meeting on how we can help to protect traders is currently being organised at 3pm next Saturday (venue tbc) too - would be great if people could come.


 
Can you do some double checking on the exact reasons for her being given notice?  Maybe get a butchers at the letter or other correspondence.  And compare to neighbouring traders.  It would be a shame to get people campaigning on the wrong premise.


----------



## Brixton Blog (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep - will get on this today/tomorrow x


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2012)

Brixton Blog said:


> Yep - will get on this today/tomorrow x


 
Can you get Jay Rayner on board?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

There's already stuff being tweeted to him about this if you look at his twitter account (jayrayner1)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2012)

Has nobody twatted the petition to Jay Rayner?


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

Brixton Blog said:


> Hiya, a petition has been set up for this online too now - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/protect-the-guyanese-roti-van-on-brixton-station/ - and we've just put up a quick piece on the blog referencing urban75 too. http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-sign-the-petition-to-save-the-guyana/8608
> 
> What are the thoughts on what can be done? A community meeting on how we can help to protect traders is currently being organised at 3pm next Saturday (venue tbc) too - would be great if people could come.


 
Northerner and I have signed.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 2, 2012)

(((Jay Rayner's Sunday afternoon)))


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2012)

I've signed the physical one. Should I do both?


I've never actually had a roti.  I should do something about that.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There's already stuff being tweeted to him about this if you look at his twitter account (jayrayner1)


 
Not on twitter


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've signed the physical one. Should I do both?
> 
> 
> I've never actually had a roti.  I should do something about that.


yes do!  They are lovely.  I suspect seriously unhealthy, but bloody gorgeous


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> yes do! They are lovely. I suspect seriously unhealthy, but bloody gorgeous


I haven't had one before either! Going to nip along tomorrow. Adventure!
What are they? 

(Signed the petition online at least!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 2, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Not on twitter


Neither am I, I don't even have a mobile.


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> I haven't had one before either! Going to nip along tomorrow. Adventure!
> What are they?
> 
> (Signed the petition online at least!)


like a big fried potato-ey pancakey thing, with curry.  Yummy


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> like a big fried potato-ey pancakey thing, with curry. Yummy


Shut up and take my money! I want that very much right now.


----------



## tendril (Dec 2, 2012)

Brixton Blog said:


> Hiya, a petition has been set up for this online too now - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/protect-the-guyanese-roti-van-on-brixton-station/ - and we've just put up a quick piece on the blog referencing urban75 too. http://www.brixtonblog.com/campaign-sign-the-petition-to-save-the-guyana/8608
> 
> What are the thoughts on what can be done? A community meeting on how we can help to protect traders is currently being organised at 3pm next Saturday (venue tbc) too - would be great if people could come.


signed


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Can you do some double checking on the exact reasons for her being given notice? Maybe get a butchers at the letter or other correspondence. And compare to neighbouring traders. It would be a shame to get people campaigning on the wrong premise.


^^This.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll go down tomorrow and sign it AND buy a roti, which I've yet to do.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 2, 2012)

Aye, will be along tomorrow for certain and will also sign the paper one.
So if anyone sees a grown man wandering around looking lost and confused like a giant naive idiot then buy him a drink because it will probably be me and I like drink


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Aye, will be along tomorrow for certain and will also sign the paper one.
> So if anyone sees a grown man wandering around looking lost and confused like a giant naive idiot then buy him a drink because it will probably be me and I like drink


this is Brixton... you're not narrowing it down much


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> this is Brixton... you're not narrowing it down much


Good point. I'll be the one with odd socks on.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

BoxRoom said:
			
		

> Good point. I'll be the one with odd socks on.



this is Brixton... you're not narrowing it down much


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> this is Brixton... you're not narrowing it down much


Good point. I'll be the one thinking about spaceships.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

BoxRoom said:
			
		

> Good point. I'll be the one thinking about spaceships.



@xes


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Can you do some double checking on the exact reasons for her being given notice?  Maybe get a butchers at the letter or other correspondence.  And compare to neighbouring traders.  It would be a shame to get people campaigning on the wrong premise.



Quite. There are all sorts of reasons food establishments are closed down. Some facts would be good.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2012)

As much because when we get emotionally fraught news we don't always take things in as well as we could.  Like with medical things. I've gone back and read letters about instructions on hospital visits and it's been quite different  to how I was remembering it, with important bits missing etc.


----------



## Brixton Blog (Dec 2, 2012)

Definitely agree re: more info needed. will keep y'all updated


----------



## Vibrant-Hubb (Dec 2, 2012)

Like a lot of you, I know M------- at the Roti stall quite well.  She really needs help, as what she is capable of - making delicious food that is cheap enough for everyone and very nourishing - she does very well. But she is not capable of negotiating the official/admin side of her situation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> yes do! They are lovely. I suspect seriously unhealthy, but bloody gorgeous


 
I don't know about unhealthy. The most unhealthy thing I can think of in most of them is the flour used to make the roti, and the meat fat if you have a meat filling. High calorie, maybe, but it's supposed to sustain you through the rest of the working day!


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 2, 2012)

She does the finest Veggie Roti in the known world.
I'm a regular at the van, last time I was there (a couple of weeks back) she was telling me she was looking to sell the van. I was worried she was leaving / packing it in, but she said she had a place near the rec she was going to move to / cook from.
So I think we need more info before we campaign - as last time I chatted to her she was looking to get rid of the van.


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Some Perspective:

Massive freshly made roti stuffed with 4 different veg curry concontions = £3.50
'jerk' 'flavoured' 'scotch' egg in Wishbone = £4.00


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 2, 2012)

I love the roti caravan, F T S!

but yes: details for the devil please


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh good, and mismatching chairs is a reason for revoking a licence?


 
On a technical note. That bit of Brixton Station road is a stallholders market. Seems to me that the caravan she uses is never moved out the way in the evening. Unlike the other market stallholders. Also she is putting out tables and chairs.

Has anyone seen her license? And what it says re tables and chairs & leaving the caravan there 24/7?

Im not having a go but I would like to know more about the actual situation.

I seem to remember someone telling me ages ago that the caravan was not supposed to stay there all the time 24/7. Normally in a street market u set up food van/ stall and tow it away in evening.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> On a technical note. That bit of Brixton Station road is a stallholders market. Seems to me that the caravan she uses is never moved out the way in the evening. Unlike the other market stallholders. Also she is putting out tables and chairs.
> 
> Has anyone seen her license? And what it says re tables and chairs & leaving the caravan there 24/7?
> 
> ...


 
That's why there was a question mark at the end of my sentence, as I'm not at all convinced that having tatty chairs is the reason for revoking her licence.  I figured there must be something else and was hoping for further info


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

For reference, here's a pic of it in May 2010 when it was up for sale.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 3, 2012)

@jayrayner1 has tweeted:
"Re questions re Guyanese Roti lady, am lobbying my local councillor. key issue about cultural balance in Brixton, btwn old and new"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's why there was a question mark at the end of my sentence, as I'm not at all convinced that having tatty chairs is the reason for revoking her licence. I figured there must be something else and was hoping for further info


out of curiosity (and i haven't looked) wouldn't there be something on the lambeth licensing committee website when there are moves towards or a revocation of a licence?


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity (and i haven't looked) wouldn't there be something on the lambeth licensing committee website when there are moves towards or a revocation of a licence?


Good point, I didn't look. Will look now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity (and i haven't looked) wouldn't there be something on the lambeth licensing committee website when there are moves towards or a revocation of a licence?


 
I don't know but I consider you an expert on such things (when Lang Rabbie isn't around).  As it is, Manter's off for a look


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

God I hate their website.

Can't find anything, though there is a bunch of other weird and wonderful stuff.  As far as I can figure out, if it is enforcement they don't put it up there, it is only decisions they document.

Happy to be wrong as long as I never have to trawl that bloody site again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> God I hate their website.


 

That's why I don't bother and left it to someone else


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got back from there, signed the petition and asked how it was going. The lady said the reason her licence is being revoked is cuz she doesn't have a UK passport  anyone hear similar?


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Just got back from there, signed the petition and asked how it was going. The lady said the reason her licence is being revoked is cuz she doesn't have a UK passport  anyone hear similar?


Not what she was saying yesterday- I think as someone said earlier, she is great at making food and not so great at other stuff


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> Not what she was saying yesterday- I think as someone said earlier, she is great at making food and not so great at other stuff


Maybe, it was a little bit rambling the conversation we had. Didn't quite get the sense that she's fully on top of that particular issue, but could obviously just be me not hearing/paying attention/misunderstanding.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Maybe, it was a little bit rambling the conversation we had. Didn't quite get the sense that she's fully on top of that particular issue, but could obviously just be me not hearing/paying attention/misunderstanding.


No, she isn't v clear, the Northerner was a bit confused on Saturday.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> No, she isn't v clear, the Northerner was a bit confused on Saturday.


Granted she has to cook for you whilst explaining her predicament. Apparently she also has no leccy but is hooked to one of the shops and has to pay 120 quid a month for the privilege - all her cooking is gas, so this is just for lighting.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Just got back from there, signed the petition and asked how it was going. The lady said the reason her licence is being revoked is cuz she doesn't have a UK passport  anyone hear similar?


 
I popped over this morning (first time there, really enjoyed the food! Bloody lovely) and she was saying pretty much the same thing. I couldn't quite hear everything she was saying but got the bit about not having a UK passport.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 3, 2012)

Realistically, if the Council wanted to get rid of her it has a list as long as you like of the regulations she's the wrong side of, and if there's additional problems from the UKBAstards I don't rate her chances however big the petition. 
She is also being badly stitched up by the person supplying her with electricity (even though it does run her microwave as well as the anglepoise).  

Her rotis are great.

She needs someone to help her deal with the authorities and probably someone to back her financially to put her the right side of all the regulations like food hygiene and market pitch size (she almost certainly needs a new smaller caravan). Otherwise she will always run the risk that they can close her down when they feel like it. Now that the weekend markets organised by the Federation are getting more popular, the Council can let the pitches that she spills out on to (and on Sundays, when she doesn't trade, hers). When it was mostly empty they weren't that bothered which is why it was mostly empty.

Social-media-savvy  MsCupcake used Gofundme to get herself an icecream freezer. Surely some of these nuBrixton types could co-ordinate a crowdfunding exercise to get the Guyanese lady a compliant roti van?


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Realistically, if the Council wanted to get rid of her it has a list as long as you like of the regulations she's the wrong side of, and if there's additional problems from the UKBAstards I don't rate her chances however big the petition.
> She is also being badly stitched up by the person supplying her with electricity (even though it does run her microwave as well as the anglepoise).
> 
> Her rotis are great.
> ...


Who was it tat said they knew her? As we need more info... I think @brixtonbuzz was investigating. And yes, then I think some top ideas there


----------



## Massive (Dec 3, 2012)

From what I understand, and from what other traders say, She needs a lot of help with finances and all the other things that go along with being a trader on the street. Like some of you already mentioned here, the best way to help her would be for someone to find out exactly why her licence was revoked and then help her appeal, pay her rent, fill out her forms etc. I generally find it difficult to understand her, so if anyone has anymore concrete information about what she wants and needs please do share it. 
As far as i can tell everything about her being pushed out unfairly is speculation at this stage right? I'm not even sure the council will be managing those pitches if she goes so i'm not sure that's an incentive and I'd be quite surprised if this did have anything to do with her chairs. Whatever the reasons, we want her to stay and hopefully a real campaign can get going once we know more.


----------



## jayrayner (Dec 3, 2012)

Evening. Been a while since I popped up on here. I was asked by a number of people if I could help with the campaign. I certainly agree that, with certain new and overly exclusive and moneyed businesses popping up in Market Row and the BV, the very last thing we need is for a food operation that is a part of what Brixton is really all about, being run out of town on a technicality.

However - having investigated - Lambeth aren't the problem here. It turns out that she isn't a UK resident and does not have the right to work here. In those circumstances the council can not legally give her a license to trade. Her application for full status is in with the Home Office and Lambeth describe themselves as 'sympathetic to her position' but this really is one for the Home Office. In short that's where the campaign should be focussed.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Evening. Been a while since I popped up on here. I was asked by a number of people if I could help with the campaign. I certainly agree that, with certain new and overly exclusive and moneyed businesses popping up in Market Row and the BV, the very last thing we need is for a food operation that is a part of what Brixton is really all about, being run out of town on a technicality.
> 
> However - having investigated - Lambeth aren't the problem here. It turns out that she isn't a UK resident and does not have the right to work here. In those circumstances the council can not legally give her a license to trade. Her application for full status is in with the Home Office and Lambeth describe themselves as 'sympathetic to her position' but this really is one for the Home Office. In short that's where the campaign should be focussed.


Cheers for that, Jay. Really sad to think we might lose her and the van, especially now that I've just had the pleasure of sampling her cooking.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 3, 2012)

And none of you lot are prepared to step in and marry her? Fair weather roti fans.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And none of you lot are prepared to step in and marry her? Fair weather roti fans.


Already taken, squire. Otherwise I'd step up.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Evening. Been a while since I popped up on here. I was asked by a number of people if I could help with the campaign. I certainly agree that, with certain new and overly exclusive and moneyed businesses popping up in Market Row and the BV, the very last thing we need is for a food operation that is a part of what Brixton is really all about, being run out of town on a technicality.
> 
> However - having investigated - Lambeth aren't the problem here. It turns out that she isn't a UK resident and does not have the right to work here. In those circumstances the council can not legally give her a license to trade. Her application for full status is in with the Home Office and Lambeth describe themselves as 'sympathetic to her position' but this really is one for the Home Office. In short that's where the campaign should be focussed.


Thanks for the update.

Things have changed a lot since you last posted here - maybe you'd like to hang around and join in with some of the gentrification debates, as it's something that's altering the very essence of Brixton and causing real concern amongst some residents?=...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

It's nuts that the answer to her application for UK citizenship is to close down her business and probably force her onto benefits


----------



## jayrayner (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Things have changed a lot since you last posted here - maybe you'd like to hang around and join in with some of the gentrification debates, as it's something that's altering the very essence of Brixton and causing real concern amongst some residents?=...


 
Thanks, but I won't. I've lived in Brixton long enough - over 21 years - to know the circularity of those arguments, and the entrenched views on all sides. I'll leave you all to it.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

Wise man, that Rayner.


----------



## Winot (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Things have changed a lot since you last posted here - maybe you'd like to hang around and join in with some of the gentrification debates, as it's something that's altering the very essence of Brixton and causing real concern amongst some residents?=...



Would be good to have him posting, although given that he was recently deemed responsible for all Brixton's recent problems I can see why he might decline.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's nuts that the answer to her application for UK citizenship is to close down her business and probably force her onto benefits


 
if she hasn't a visa to work there is a fair chance she is 'no recourse to public funds' so will get very little state support.


----------



## jayrayner (Dec 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> Would be good to have him posting, although given that he was recently deemed responsible for all Brixton's recent problems I can see why he might decline.


 
Yeah, the traffic on Brixton Hill tonight was my fault. And that unemptied bin outside the Ritzy. And the squirrels. it's all me, me, me... I have a lair designed by Ken Adams and a white cat that I stroke at night, plus all my mates in  Notting Hill on speed deal.

(NB. I don't know anyone in Notting Hill.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Thanks, but I won't. I've lived in Brixton long enough - over 21 years - to know the circularity of those arguments, and the entrenched views on all sides. I'll leave you all to it.


Do us a favour then and write an article about how Brixton Village is past it and the new best hipster foodie places are in east London or something


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> Would be good to have him posting, although given that he was recently deemed responsible for all Brixton's recent problems I can see why he might decline.


Well, seeing as my blog is apparently also directly responsible for every single speed hipster bike riding into town, it would be good to have someone to share the blame with.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Thanks, but I won't. I've lived in Brixton long enough - over 21 years - to know the circularity of those arguments, and the entrenched views on all sides. I'll leave you all to it.


That's a shame because I think that now - more than ever, really - there really is an important discussion to be had.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Yeah, the traffic on Brixton Hill tonight was my fault. And that unemptied bin outside the Ritzy. And the squirrels. it's all me, me, me... I have a lair designed by Ken Adams and a white cat that I stroke at night, plus all my mates in Notting Hill on speed deal.
> 
> (NB. I don't know anyone in Notting Hill.)


 
did you tag the bogs in The Albert?


----------



## jayrayner (Dec 3, 2012)

Dan U said:


> did you tag the bogs in The Albert?


 
My finest work.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> My finest work.


You could have rustled up a signature dish while you were at it, mind.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Thanks, but I won't. I've lived in Brixton long enough - over 21 years - to know the circularity of those arguments, and the entrenched views on all sides. I'll leave you all to it.


 
It's really not like that at all here.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Evening. Been a while since I popped up on here. I was asked by a number of people if I could help with the campaign. I certainly agree that, with certain new and overly exclusive and moneyed businesses popping up in Market Row and the BV, the very last thing we need is for a food operation that is a part of what Brixton is really all about, being run out of town on a technicality.
> 
> However - having investigated - Lambeth aren't the problem here. It turns out that she isn't a UK resident and does not have the right to work here. In those circumstances the council can not legally give her a license to trade. Her application for full status is in with the Home Office and Lambeth describe themselves as 'sympathetic to her position' but this really is one for the Home Office. In short that's where the campaign should be focussed.


 
The Home Office are like Golden Dawn in Greece.

Its getting increasingly difficult here for non EU. I now a lot of people from non EU so I hear all about this. As someone who is British I find it embarrassing that people who come here get treated like this.

The Council if they gave her license in full knowledge of her status would be liable to a visit from Golden Dawn thugs  those nice people from the Border and Immigration Agency.

The way things work now the onus is on employers to ensure they know the immigration status of people they take on. Now its seems Councils have to do the same. Not for people they employ but people who apply for license from them. Crap really.

Its like that Uni in central London. Golden Dawn Border and Immigration Agency expect people to grass others up for them. Or face penalties.

I know someone who is second generation Caribbean descent who works in a school. She said has to present her passport once a year to prove she can work and live here. Seems to be standard procedure.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Thanks, but I won't. I've lived in Brixton long enough - over 21 years - to know the circularity of those arguments, and the entrenched views on all sides. I'll leave you all to it.


 
I have lived in Brixton long enough to tell you that gentrification is no joking matter.

Its not a circular argument for me. My future here is not at all certain.

People I used to know in Rushcroft Road and Clifton have all gone. Most of the housing sold to developers.


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The Home Office are like Golden Dawn in Greece.


Cock.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I have lived in Brixton long enough to tell you that gentrification is no joking matter.
> 
> Its not a circular argument for me. My future here is not at all certain.
> 
> People I used to know in Rushcroft Road and Clifton have all gone. Most of the housing sold to developers.


Indeed. Things are changing faster than at any other point in Brixton's recent history and I'd say it's a discussion worth having even if some of the topics have been discussed before.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed. Things are changing faster than at any other point in Brixton's recent history and I'd say it's a discussion worth having even if some of the topics have been discussed before.


 
It definitely is and will continue to be I'm sure. But it's fair to say Jay Rayner posting here under his own name would pretty much be there to be shot at don't you think?


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It definitely is and will continue to be I'm sure. But it's fair to say Jay Rayner posting here under his own name would pretty much be there to be shot at don't you think?


Yeah, not sure he'd get a decent hearing


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Roti van... Is someone helping her with the immigration stuff, does anyone know?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It definitely is and will continue to be I'm sure. But it's fair to say Jay Rayner posting here under his own name would pretty much be there to be shot at don't you think?


Depends what he has to say, no?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I have lived in Brixton long enough to tell you that gentrification is no joking matter.


 
He didn't make a joke, that I can see.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Cock.


 
Ru trying to make a point?

I do not blame the Council for this. They are in a difficult position.

What is in effect the difference between Golden Dawn going to street markets in Greece and checking that everyone there as the right papers and the Border and Immigration Agency methods?

I do not see there is much of a difference. Greece is getting stick for the way it is treating immigrants. But is it that much different here?

Its done in a more "civilized" way but in the end its the same. They get chucked out. 

Here its done in the name of a "fair" immigration policy. At least Golden Dawn are upfront about it. 

It ludicrous to give a little old lady such are a hard time to keep Daily Mail readers happy.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> He didn't make a joke, that I can see.


 
I was some what irritated. Cant always do measured thought out posts. Dont go on about it here but Ive been under a lot of pressure re being able staying in Brixton over the past few years. Its been touch and go several times.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2012)

You have done a lot for Brixton, Gramsci.The shit unglamorous stuff. Boring meetings on hard chairs on cold dark nights (or lovely summer evenings when you could be elsewhere having fun) endless beavering away scrutinising documents. I also know the situation that you, and many others are in right now on the housing front. If only there was an inner city version of grace and favour flats for the hardworking and deserving community heroes then you'd be a worthy tenant.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Do us a favour then and write an article about how Brixton Village is past it and the new best hipster foodie places are in east London or something


Don't bloody do that! We've already lost Shoreditch and Hoxton.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Ru trying to make a point?
> 
> I do not blame the Council for this. They are in a difficult position.
> 
> ...


Ignore him, he just looked in the mirror ;-)

Completely agree. Don't get me started on immigration. The whole thing is bullshit


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

cesare said:


> Don't bloody do that! We've already lost Shoreditch and Hoxton.


I hear there's some right lovely places to eat down your way.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 4, 2012)

I, too, love the rotis, especially the one with chick peas and spinach.  This summer, tho', whilst working on a stall, I got me a roti but was dismayed to find in it lots of little stones, one of which nearly broke a tooth.  I had a very discreet word with the lady, not wanting to embarrass her or put off other customers, and was surprised at how defensive she was.  I suggested that maybe they had come from a can of chick peas, to which she replied it wasn't her fault if this was the case.  Still trying to be nice about it, I said I was just giving her the heads up so she can make sure it doesn't happen to anyone else.  Have to say, I've not bought a roti there since because of they way she dealt with it.  A 'sorry' would have been enough and bit of graciousness. 

Having said all that, I would still support her, so if there is going to be a petition to the Home Office, I'll happily sign.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 4, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's really not like that at all here.


I don't know what he means either. It's a mystery, isn't it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

Went to get a roti at lunchtime but she was closed. I assume that's cos it's half day closing in the market, rather than her 21 days is up already?


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Went to get a roti at lunchtime but she was closed. I assume that's cos it's half day closing in the market, rather than her 21 days is up already?


 yup think so.
I asked someone I know who does some imigration-y stuff to go down this week, will let you know when he reports back.  If there is anything to report back


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> yup think so.
> I asked someone I know who does some imigration-y stuff to go down this week, will let you know when he reports back. If there is anything to report back


Ooooh, top marks in the Brixton Citizenship test


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ooooh, top marks in the Brixton Citizenship test


he's another capitalist parasite who's ruining the area  Sweetie though, and he really knows his stuff


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

jayrayner said:


> Yeah, the traffic on Brixton Hill tonight was my fault. And that unemptied bin outside the Ritzy. And the squirrels. it's all me, me, me... I have a lair designed by Ken Adams and a white cat that I stroke at night, plus *all my mates in Notting Hill on speed deal*.
> 
> (NB. I don't know anyone in Notting Hill.)


 
Interesting Freudian slip, that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The Home Office are like Golden Dawn in Greece.


 
Nah, not having that. They're not neo-fascists, they're just Civil Servants with the sort of superiority complexes some branches of the Civil Service develop when they know they can ride fairly roughshod over proper procedure. Power-crazed bureaucratic pinheads, yes. Fascists, no.



> Its getting increasingly difficult here for non EU. I now a lot of people from non EU so I hear all about this. As someone who is British I find it embarrassing that people who come here get treated like this.


 
Unfortunately, this is what happens when legislation is enacted for populist as opposed to pragmatic reasons.



> The Council if they gave her license in full knowledge of her status would be liable to a visit from Golden Dawn thugs  those nice people from the Border and Immigration Agency.


 
Problem is, they do as they're directed, and the structures that used to be in place to catch the more egregious transgressions of law and regulation by staff have pretty much dissolved. Same with the prison service, the police etc - the oversight mechanisms are barely there any longer.



> The way things work now the onus is on employers to ensure they know the immigration status of people they take on. Now its seems Councils have to do the same. Not for people they employ but people who apply for license from them. Crap really.
> 
> Its like that Uni in central London. Golden Dawn Border and Immigration Agency expect people to grass others up for them. Or face penalties.
> 
> I know someone who is second generation Caribbean descent who works in a school. She said has to present her passport once a year to prove she can work and live here. Seems to be standard procedure.


 
Back to the old days. I remember this happening to Caribbean and Irish friends in the '70s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Cock.


 
Agreed, both Golden Dawn and the Home Office are a load of cock.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Interesting Freudian slip, that.


 
I thought that was deliberate tbh. Maybe I'm crediting him a bit too much wit though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I thought that was deliberate tbh. Maybe I'm crediting him a bit too much wit though.


 
Well, being a good Jewish boy he's got a head-start in the comic-writing dept over you _Goys_  , so you may be right about it being deliberate.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2012)

Racist and chauvinist. I suppose the goyim are naturally bad at film production as well?


----------



## thriller (Dec 5, 2012)

I have no idea who Jay Rayner is?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 5, 2012)

Was the Observer's roti critic before GNM established an ethnic breads pod to cover all platforms, staffed only by a 20 year old who used to moderate the _What Naan?_ chat room.


----------



## thriller (Dec 5, 2012)

I honestly can't tell if your being serious or not. why didn't you add a smilie at the end to help?


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

thriller said:


> I honestly can't tell if your being serious or not. why didn't you add a smilie at the end to help?


google it.  

There is some information in there, but no he isn't being entirely serious


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Was the Observer's roti critic before GNM established an ethnic breads pod to cover all platforms, staffed only by a 20 year old who used to moderate the _What Naan?_ chat room.


 
Peshwari.  The answer is always peshwari.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Peshwari. The answer is always peshwari.


Keema!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 5, 2012)

thriller said:


> I have no idea who Jay Rayner is?


Clue: He looks more and more like his Mum with each passing year. Apart from the beard.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Clue: He looks more and more like his Mum with each passing year. Apart from the beard.


 
I don't think thriller is going to have any more idea of who is mum is.  

@Manter, you're wrong.  

Maybe.  Don't know what a Keema one consists of.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe. Don't know what a Keema one consists of.


Naan with minced lamb


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

Too much meat not enough sugar.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't get enough meat, me 


(fnarr fnarr etc)


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2012)

truxta is probably hearing all about that right now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Went to get a roti at lunchtime but she was closed. I assume that's cos it's half day closing in the market, rather than her 21 days is up already?


 
I saw that too.. and the falafel place was closed.  I was confused though because her sign suggested she should be open.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> truxta is probably hearing all about that right now.


the northerner is home.  Apparently there are no beers after football.  And Truxta nutmegged him.

I have no idea what any of this means or the cultural significance, but I nodded and waiting till he had stopped talking before wandering off looking confused


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> truxta is probably hearing all about that right now.


 
 they'd better be past the naan selection at this stage..


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> they'd better be past the naan selection at this stage..


was your OH playing tonight?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> was your OH playing tonight?


 
yep.. tonight and every Weds night for the last 10 or so years.. at one point he organised it.  I was warned against giving birth on a weds night in fact....


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, not having that. They're not neo-fascists, they're just Civil Servants with the sort of superiority complexes some branches of the Civil Service develop when they know they can ride fairly roughshod over proper procedure. Power-crazed bureaucratic pinheads, yes. Fascists, no.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is what happens when legislation is enacted for populist as opposed to pragmatic reasons.
> 
> Problem is, they do as they're directed, and the structures that used to be in place to catch the more egregious transgressions of law and regulation by staff have pretty much dissolved. Same with the prison service, the police etc - the oversight mechanisms are barely there any longer.


 
I know the Golden Dawn are neo-fascists. People who work for the Border and Immigration lot are just following orders. 

I agree that the legislation is enacted for populist reasons. That was the point I meant to make.Having seen immigration "policy" in action I see its always populist. "Fairness" has nothing to do with it. The clampdown on non EU like the roti lady is a response to to what people see as cheap labour from Eastern Europe. (Business does use sources of cheap labour to keep wages down but thats another issue)

In fact the clampdown on non EU is partly due to the fear of mainstream politicians of the BNP and UKIP getting more votes.

Its not done by legislation that is debated in parliament. Its done by tightening up regulations. As my Brazilian friend told me in a few years Brazilians wont come here in large numbers. The hours u can work have been reduced to almost none. My Filipino friend, a nurse, showed me his visa application form. Its the size of a book. Written in legal type English I find hard to understand. Its all designed to put you off applying. Filipinos used to get 5 year work visas easily to work in NHS. Now hospitals are supposed to offer jobs to EU first. Its also much more difficult to get residency here as well.

I could go on with a list of things Ive been told by non EU people I know.

What gets me is that mainstream politicians like to go on about about how tolerant they are etc . Then u see the actual policies in action. That why I used the extreme example of Golden Dawn. They are upfront about what they think.

Over the last few years I have come to the conclusion that all immigration policy is bollox. Its not necessarily in my economic self interest. But day to day I met a lot of people from other countries and some are now friends. So it is not some abstract idea for me.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> the northerner is home. Apparently there are no beers after football. And Truxta nutmegged him.<snip>


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nutmeg


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> the northerner is home. Apparently there are no beers after football. And Truxta nutmegged him.
> 
> I have no idea what any of this means or the cultural significance, but I nodded and waiting till he had stopped talking before wandering off looking confused


Oh, I forgot to say that to you (I told him I would tell you ). The nutmegging I mean. Good lad that Northerner. Not too clever on the ball, just the way we like it.  Not too fast either.

As for the beers, we've been a bit rubbish at that. Tell him I'll be up for one next time, would've been this time too hadn't it been for this fucking 8 am call.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh, I forgot to say that to you (I told him I would tell you ). The nutmegging I mean. Good lad that Northerner. Not too clever on the ball, just the way we like it.  Not too fast either.
> 
> As for the beers, we've been a bit rubbish at that. Tell him I'll be up for one next time, would've been this time too hadn't it been for this fucking 8 am call.


I won't tell him any of that, as a) he will be pissed off and b) will think you are pathetic to clear your evening for an 8am call.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2012)

they are just on starters apparently...


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yep.. tonight and every Weds night for the last 10 or so years.. at one point he organised it. I was warned against giving birth on a weds night in fact....


the Northerner managed not to meet him, and instead to chat to someone from Blackheath


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> they are just on starters apparently...


Bastards. Phil's organised fuck all for the Xmas drinks.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Clue: He looks more and more like his Mum with each passing year. Apart from the beard.


 
I had to do a google image search on Jay Rayner to fully understand that


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2012)

I have seen jay rayner twice. One he nearly bowled me off my feet in Atlantic Road  (he's enormously tall, walks fast, and I wasn't looking where I was going)... the other time he was impressively sweaty in the Lido gym.  

I rather like him.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Well, being a good Jewish boy


 who is very open about his fondness for pork belly


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> who is very open about his fondness for pork belly


 
He's an example to us all.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2012)

What is the traditional punishment for eating pork?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What is the traditional punishment for eating pork?


 
Death by stoning or, if the punisher is canny, confiscation followed by death by stoning. 
Of course, most of the time all anyone who isn't ultra-orthodox will say is "sharesies".


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Clue: He looks more and more like his Mum with each passing year. Apart from the beard.


 
Hereditary journalist! Trade is full of them.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but as I passed thru station road just now the roti wagon was gone


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but as I passed thru station road just now the roti wagon was gone


That sucks.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2012)

She had a sign up this weekend when I walked past basically asking why she was being persecuted for doing an honest job. Hope things work out for her.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

the guy I know who spoke to her about legal advice said there were a lot of complications- he (obviously) won't tell me more, but there are people helping her


----------



## youngian (Dec 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's why there was a question mark at the end of my sentence, as I'm not at all convinced that having tatty chairs is the reason for revoking her licence. I figured there must be something else and was hoping for further info


 
That was my feeling before this thread turns into a Richard Littlejohn council busybody rant.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2012)

The van is very much still there


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 18, 2012)

editor said:


> The van is very much still there


well that's proper weird, because I didn't see it earlier


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 18, 2012)

Must be cunning day-time use of the anti-Council Tarpaulin Of Invisibility.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Must be cunning day-time use of the anti-Council Tarpaulin Of Invisibility.


Oh, if only there were such a thing!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Must be cunning day-time use of the anti-Council Tarpaulin Of Invisibility.


Where do I get one ? Are they cheaper than parking permits 
Apologies for any distress caused, maybe she hooked it up to a vehicle and took it out for a spin


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2012)

It has been moved before.


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 18, 2012)

COVERT STEALTH VAN


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a roti last week and she said she was waiting for a court date for her appeal.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 18, 2012)

Problem is she does seem a little on th batty side, hope she manages to navigate her way through all this...


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 19, 2012)

simonSW2 said:


> COVERT STEALTH VAN


A mobile caravan? Whatever will these boffins come up with next?


----------



## The KGB (Dec 25, 2012)

Was once in the shop on Railton Road. In front of me was a man grasping two large tubs of Haagen Daaz. I casually blurted out an ironic "TWO TUBS?" . At which point Jay Rayner turned round and mumbled something about being hungry and skulked out of the shop. 

Mortified I was.


----------



## hassan (Dec 26, 2012)

What do you guys recommend from the van? Want to try it before its gone. I always passed it but never bought anything


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 26, 2012)

Mixed veg roti is pretty amazing - pumpkin, spinach, chick peas... And be sure to get some of her homemade hot sauce on there too (laden with scotch bonnets!)

Really praying for a miracle - she's such a nice lady, always a story to tell and invariably leave with a smile on my face


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree about the veggie ones - the meat ones are tasty, but require some fairly careful bone-removal.


----------



## MariaLeFrink (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be gutted if it goes.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 11, 2013)

Been towed away today according to Brixton Blog

http://www.brixtonblog.com/lambeth-removes-guyana-roti-van-from-station-road-brixton/9350


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 11, 2013)

booooooooo


----------



## nagapie (Jan 11, 2013)

I went to get a couple last Saturday and it was closed so I reckon she's not been trading for a while.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2013)

Noooo!


----------



## peterkro (Jan 11, 2013)

Bastards!


----------



## Sirena (Jan 11, 2013)

I was talking to the Jamaican food-van guy yesterday.  He said she knew the trailer had to be gone by today or it would be impounded.  She probably just didn't have the money to get it moved.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 11, 2013)

Ah fuck'ssake!!

Grrrrrrr


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any more info? Sad to say my input consisted only of signing the petition and popping down for a roti here and there...

Fuck man I love that lady


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

Sad times. Walked past the empty spot today, the blue caravan marker gone, and felt a little sadness. Folks know how much I've recommended the place on here. She'll be missed, even if her disorganisation meant I've feared the worse and come to terms with the loss for a while.

Somebody now needs to convince Umana Yana to move down from their inconvenient spot in Herne Hill to full a roti shaped hole in my life. They're excellent, worth the journey. The Bush Man's Kitchen does some ok roti too, if not freshly cooked to order,


----------



## thriller (Jan 13, 2013)

you'd think someone just passed away from the last two posts


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> you'd think someone just passed away from the last two posts


Have you got a point or are you just stirring shit?


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> you'd think someone just passed away from the last two posts



Sometimes things like this are more than the sum of their parts. 

For me, that roti caravan was a little bit of what I'd like the world to be more like - an example of someone being able to make a living by offering an honest, home-made product, while, seemingly, being themself - sometimes happy, sometimes grumpy, sometimes agreeable, other times less so. The contrast to the rather brutal emotional labour (ie, constant simulation of a sunny, agreeable disposition) demanded of employees in much of the service industry could not be greater. 

And the removal of that roti van is more than just the loss of my favourite ultra-budget lunch option in Brixton - it feels like a reminder that gentrification of the type going on in that area, even if it brings things that I like in themselves, can never really peacefully coexist with the existing economy and community.


----------



## Winot (Jan 13, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> And the removal of that roti van is more than just the loss of my favourite ultra-budget lunch option in Brixton - it feels like a reminder that gentrification of the type going on in that area, even if it brings things that I like in themselves, can never really peacefully coexist with the existing economy and community.


 
Except the reason it was removed was due to the immigration status of the owner.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 13, 2013)

Winot said:


> Except the reason it was removed was due to the immigration status of the owner.



I didn't know what the reason - or perhaps a better word is 'reasoning' - which is why I said it 'feels like' a reminder, rather than 'is' one.

If it was to do with her immigration status, then the fact such a turn of events has occurred now could be a complete coincidence, or not - the information could have been passed to UKBA or whoever by someone who wanted her gone, or it could have come to their knowledge on account of the increased attention the area's receiving. I've got no evidence for either of these things, but I think it's reasonable to wonder if there's more to the situation than meets the eye.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> I didn't know what the reason - or perhaps a better word is 'reasoning' - which is why I said it 'feels like' a reminder, rather than 'is' one.
> 
> If it was to do with her immigration status, then the fact such a turn of events has occurred now could be a complete coincidence, or not - the information could have been passed to UKBA or whoever by someone who wanted her gone, or it could have come to their knowledge on account of the increased attention the area's receiving. I've got no evidence for either of these things, but I think it's reasonable to wonder if there's more to the situation than meets the eye.


 
You're bestowing UKBA with levels of planning and forethought well beyond their ability. I don't disagree with what you say in terms of a reminder, particularly given everything else that's going on, but I think this is one case where it's a perception rather than real.

Fwiw I feel genuinely upset and sad that this has happened. She's a lovely lady and I feel terribly sad that this is happening to her. But, at the same time, Lambeth are stuck. All the petitions in the world won't do any good. They can't renew her licence whilst her immigration status is up in the air (because, just on a practical basis, all her paperwork and her passport will be with UKBA, and I would think they need it to do so). And also, in terms of leaving the van there, there's just no way of knowing how long it will take for her status to be sorted, and also any guarantee that it will come down in her favour. I know a couple of people dealing with immigration status stuff at the moment and it's been going back and forth for months and months.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 13, 2013)

nipsla said:


> You're bestowing UKBA with levels of planning and forethought well beyond their ability. I don't disagree with what you say in terms of a reminder, particularly given everything else that's going on, but I think this is one case where it's a perception rather than real.



I'm not bestowing them with any power beyond that of following up information that's put their way. It's not unimaginable that others with commercial interests in that spot could have brought her to UKBA's attention.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> I'm not bestowing them with any power beyond that of following up information that's put their way. It's not unimaginable that others with commercial interests in that spot could have brought her to UKBA's attention.


 
Maybe.  Unlikely, but maybe.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe the paperwork now required to do anything makes some fall at the first hurdle. I expect Lambeth asked for her passport and she couldn't provide it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

...this is a problem our household has with providing proof of identity...they won't accept Braille bills....in fact we've been asked sometimes to produce driving licences instead


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...this is a problem our household has with providing proof of identity...they won't accept Braille bills....in fact we've been asked sometimes to produce driving licences instead


 
Sorry but


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

Innit?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> I honestly can't tell if your being serious or not. why didn't you add a smilie at the end to help?



He was having a falafel.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 13, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Maybe.  Unlikely, but maybe.



I suppose what I'm wanting to say, rather than positing any specific conspiracy, is that the more covetable space in a given area becomes, the more likely it becomes that smaller, less well resourced and organised concerns fall by the wayside.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> I suppose what I'm wanting to say, rather than positing any specific conspiracy, is that the more covetable space in a given area becomes, the more likely it becomes that smaller, less well resourced and organised concerns fall by the wayside.


 
Which is an entirely reasonable point


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 13, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Which is an entirely reasonable point



Thanks for your endorsement


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 14, 2013)

thriller said:


> you'd think someone just passed away from the last two posts


 
Do one.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2013)

Saw the roti woman around yesterday,having a chat with one of the stallholders in the strip of concessions underneath the railway station. And today she seems to have taken up in partnership with him, offering rotis from one half of the stall, There's even a little sign where the blue caravan used to be, tagged "Roti Woman is back"


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 24, 2013)

....


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep just to confirm she is in the covered underpass for Brixton station, sharing a tiny space with the guy who does the cup-a-corn type things. 

Went and got my lunch today and heartbreakingly, as she told me she'd been forced to give the van away, her eyes welled up with tears. Bless her, it was really sad 

She did mention that Brixton Blog had been down taking pictures and offering support; she's clearly glad of the community rallying around her. 

So get down there for lunch! I had my usual mixed veg roti with her fearsome hot sauce, as delicious as ever and a snip compared to some of the overpriced crud served up round the Village.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Yep just to confirm she is in the covered underpass for Brixton station, sharing a tiny space with the guy who does the cup-a-corn type things.
> 
> Went and got my lunch today and heartbreakingly, as she told me she'd been forced to give the van away, her eyes welled up with tears. Bless her, it was really sad
> 
> ...


Will pop in for lunch some time soon.
Given her current immigration status is she not still entirely vulnerable to prosecution for licence / employment irregularities?
If so, all the well intended publicity might not be an entirely Good Thing.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 31, 2013)

Fair point and one which had occurred to me. 

However, there seems to be an opinion that she is getting help with her immigration status, and in fact she seemed keen for me to let people know where she now was. It wouldn't take the most eagle eyed of council worker to spot her a mere stones throw from her old spot. 

However, if anyone strongly feels like my above post is perhaps gonna do more harm than good, I'm happy to delete/edit it?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Fair point and one which had occurred to me.
> 
> However, there seems to be an opinion that she is getting help with her immigration status, and in fact she seemed keen for me to let people know where she now was. It wouldn't take the most eagle eyed of council worker to spot her a mere stones throw from her old spot.
> 
> However, if anyone strongly feels like my above post is perhaps gonna do more harm than good, I'm happy to delete/edit it?


Not on my account - I don't even know whether she is working illegally now. I was just putting the question out there.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2013)

TBH I'd rather all this speculation on her immigration status wasn't on here. I know nothing about it fwiw and neither do I intend to ask


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2013)

tarannau said:


> TBH I'd rather all this speculation on her immigration status wasn't on here. I know nothing about it fwiw and neither do I intend to ask


I don't think anyone is speculating about her immigration status. It's public knowledge that Lambeth stopped her trading from the van because she is not a UK resident and is not entitled to work here (although she is applying for relevant permissions). Hence the question as to whether publicising that she has set up around the corner is really a good idea.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Yep just to confirm she is in the covered underpass for Brixton station, sharing a tiny space with the guy who does the cup-a-corn type things.
> 
> Went and got my lunch today and heartbreakingly, as she told me she'd been forced to give the van away, her eyes welled up with tears. Bless her, it was really sad
> 
> ...


 
Went by there a few evenings ago and she was busy. 

I must try the veg roti.

I wish the immigration people would just leave people alone.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

Just had one of her veggie rotis for lunch. £3 and I'm stuffed. 
She said it's been pretty quiet but noticed it picking up this week.
If you want a spicy warm-me-up lunch get yourself down there! It was lovely.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 26, 2013)

The weather must have something to do with her being quiet. If I passed through Brixton and was vaguely hungry, I'd almost always stop for a roti if there were so much as a ray of sunshine to stand in while I eat it, but when it's like this, I often feel more inclined just to keep pedaling to my destination...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 28, 2016)

this woman now has a shop in Clapham Park Road, just past the crossroads where acre lane ends, on a little parade of shops. 

I have only just discovered her but i have to say her food is absolutely spot on, her stories entertaining and her prices brilliant


----------

